# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Supremo deja sin efecto los decretos contra la sequía de los últimos años

## Embalses

Los decretos contra la sequía aprobados y prorrogados por el Gobierno central desde el año 2005 hasta ahora no se ajustan a derecho, ya que el Tribunal Supremo ha anulado la primera de estas disposiciones, de la que emanan las demás, debido a un defecto de forma. Estos decretos, que tienen vigencia hasta noviembre de este año, han sido autorizados sucesivamente por el Ejecutivo de Rodríguez Zapatero y por el Congreso de los Diputados para hacer frente a la grave sequía en las cuencas del Segura, Júcar y Tajo con medidas excepcionales. El real decreto de octubre del 2005 preveía, entre otras medidas, la apertura de pozos de emergencia en la cuenca del Segura, así como la construcción por la vía de urgencia de la desalinizadora de San Pedro del Pinatar II, con una producción de 24 hectómetros cúbicos anuales. En los decretos leyes posteriores se autorizó, además de la apertura de nuevos pozos, la compra de caudales del Tajo a los agricultores de Estremera y Aranjuez, en Madrid. Estas operaciones siguen abiertas. El Tribunal Supremo fundamenta su decisión en que la Administración central no cumplió el preceptivo trámite de audiencia a las Juntas de Gobierno de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas afectadas, informa Efe. El tribunal admite así el recurso presentado por el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha contra aquel real decreto que permitía medidas administrativas excepcionales para la gestión de los recursos hidráulicos y para corregir los efectos de la sequía. Los órganos rectores de las confederaciones hidrográficas de las tres cuencas afectadas contaban y cuentan con un abanico de facultades extraordinarias para afrontar la sequía. En la sentencia, el tribunal recuerda que el artículo 58 de la Ley de Aguas faculta al Gobierno a adoptar, mediante real decreto y en circunstancias de sequías extraordinarias, las medidas que sean precisas en relación con la utilización del dominio público hidráulico, aun cuando hubiese sido objeto de concesión, para la superación de circunstancias de necesidad, urgencia, anómalas o excepcionales. Sin embargo, el tribunal recuerda que la ley, en su artículo 28, obliga a que las Juntas de Gobierno de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas sean oídas en trámite de audiencia antes de la aprobación del real decreto. La Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha impugnó el real decreto por este único motivo. Fuentes del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente consideran que esta sentencia no tendrá un efecto práctico, en el sentido de que el agua obtenida durante estos años para combatir la sequía no se puede devolver. Consideren que el fallo se apoya en un aspecto formal que probablemente obligará al Gobierno central a corregirlo para resolver ese vacío. Subraya que las obras y las medidas que se han tomado han sido «por necesidad, para evitar que la población sufriera cortes de agua y la actividad económica se quedara sin suministro». Argumentan que las juntas de gobierno de las confederaciones habrían informado positivamente a los decretos, dado que emanaban de la propia Administración central, por lo que no cabe que hubieran alegado en contra de los mismos. En la actualidad está vigente un decreto ley de medidas contra la sequía que finaliza en noviembre de este año, y que es una prórroga del decreto del 2005 anulado por el Supremo. Este sentencia no afecta a los desdembalses del Tajo al Segura autorizados por el Consejo de Ministros en los últimos cuatro años, ya que se rigen por la Ley del Trasvase .

----------

